# Kawasaki Flymo Spares



## cheeser (Jun 12, 2004)

Hi, I have a small 2-cycle flymo (14") with a vert. shaft Kawasaki engine (KT1___ engine number. cant remember the rest!) 
I stripped it down when I got it, and rebuilt it with new gaskets, bearings etc. but when I came to the carb it had been bodged with a wire connector to hold back the mixture screw. I need parts in the UK! I cant find ANYWHERE that sells Flymo bits! It did run for a bit, and it sounds good!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 21, 2006)

I Know Its Been A While Since You Posted This But I Have A Kawasaki Flymo Kt12 Adv 12"blade. I Love It To Bits, It Must Be 25 Years Old, I Do Know A Scrap Yard Near To Me That Have About 3 Or 4 Of These Mowers That Are Cannibalised. The Parts Are Obselete So This Is Your Only Hope.


----------

